# kaputte Festplatte



## mudderbaimer (25. Oktober 2002)

Moin Moin

Ich habe ein Problem und zwar folgendes:

ICh habe eine Festplatte und die ist leider kaputt! Jetzt habe ich das Problem das auf dieser Festplatte noch wichtige Daten und die hab ich nirgendwo anders gespeichert! Nun meine Frage kann man irgendwo ein Datarecovery-Programm herbekomme, am besten als Freeware

Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Dario Linsky (25. Oktober 2002)

das kommt immer ganz darauf an, wie sehr die kaputt ist und was daran kaputt ist. wenn du die aus dem zwölften stock auf die strasse geschmissen hast, wirst du möglicherweise kein freeware-tool mehr finden, dass dir da weiterhilft.
ich kenn da eigentlich nur *norton ghost* und *ontrack easy recovery*. die sind zwar beide nicht unbedingt freeware, aber sollten dir bei deinem problem helfen. ansonsten einfach mal hier im forum oder bei google suchen.


----------



## mudderbaimer (25. Oktober 2002)

Also, die Festplatte läßt nicht mehr auf sich zugreifen, selbst lesen funktioniert nicht mehr. Ich weiß auch nicht genau wie das passiert ist, mein Kollege kam nur damit an und sagte:"Mach mal!"


----------



## Strider (25. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von mudderbaimer _
> *Moin Moin
> 
> Ich habe ein Problem und zwar folgendes:
> ...



Wenn die Platte wirklich von der Hardware her hinüber ist (sich nicht mehr ansprechen lässt) dann kann Dir vermutlich nur noch einer dieser exorbitant teuren Recovery-Spezialisten Kaliber Vogon oder Ontrack helfen (die können u.U. sogar von einer verbrannten Platte noch Daten retten !). 
Dafür müssten es dann aber wirklich verd... wichtige Daten sein - sonst lohnt sich das nicht.
Hope that helps !

Cya -

Strider


----------



## mudderbaimer (25. Oktober 2002)

Naja sind halt Patientendaten aus nem Krankenhaus


----------



## Strider (25. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von mudderbaimer _
> *Also, die Festplatte läßt nicht mehr auf sich zugreifen, selbst lesen funktioniert nicht mehr. Ich weiß auch nicht genau wie das passiert ist, mein Kollege kam nur damit an und sagte:"Mach mal!" *



Klingt nicht gut.
Besorg´ Dir aber vielleicht mal von http://www.storage.ibm.com den IBM Drive Fitness Test (DFT). Der erzeugt eine Boot-Disk die IBM SCSI- und IDE-Platten *sehr* ausführlich testet und andere Platten zumindest "allgemein"...
Hope that helps !

Cya -

Strider


----------



## Strider (25. Oktober 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von mudderbaimer _
> *Naja sind halt Patientendaten aus nem Krankenhaus *



Das klingt denn ja ziemlich wichtig...
Was Du noch versuchen könntest (unterstellt, die Elektronik der Platte ist hin): exakt den gleichen Plattentyp nochmal beschaffen und die Platinen austauschen (sind meistens nur geschraubt und mit einem Flachbandkabel an die Platteninnereien angebunden...
Ansonsten wie gesagt Kostenvoranschlag von Ontrack oder Vogon machen lassen...
Hope that helps!

Cya -

Strider


----------



## MsvP (28. Oktober 2002)

Meine Fetspladde is gestern auch kaputt gegangen! 

Aber ich hab die sachen retten können! 
geh mal auf diese seite 
http://www.pcinspector.de/

Und saug dir das File Recovery Proggi!

Das kann die kaputte fetsplatte meistens noch lesen, und die daten davon recovern! 

Viel glück!!!

Msv P!!!


----------



## mudderbaimer (28. Oktober 2002)

Hey danke das Probier ich mal


----------

